# Over & Unders and Side by Sides under 1 thousand



## ClassicGun (Mar 6, 2006)

Does anybody know of any good Over and Unders or Side by Sides for under 100 bucks? Please post all that you know of even if they are 200 dollars.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

You're going to have a lot of trouble even finding a good used O/U or SxS for that much.


----------



## ClassicGun (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes i thought i would but i was thinking maybe somebody knew of one.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Got ya gooseboy.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Good luck with your quest. Lately I find that even used singles of good quality are the better part of $100. The least expensive used two barrel gun that I have seen recently in my part of PA was a Stevens for $260. It was in very good condition.
Pete


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

dlip said:


> Got ya gooseboy.


Nice try GB.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Fill a brother in.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

If it's a thousand, like the title of your post indicates. There are several used available. You may even be able to find a new Rem 300 or 332 that is on clearance just under a grand. I've seen several used, SKB Weatherby Browning, to name a few. Look on gunbroker for an idea whats going for what. If it's like it used to be when I was around there try Scheels for clearance items.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I have two for sale under a thousand.

1. 1982 Browning Citori - 12 gauge - 28" tubes F/M - Single selective trigger - Straight English stock with oil finish - 3" chambers. Has had less than 2 boxes of shell through it. $950 99+% plus shipping

2. 1971 Winchester 101 - 12 gauge - 30" tubes F/M - Single selective trigger - 3" chambers - Has Winchester recoil pad - 95+% condition - $875 plus shipping

3. NIB Austin & Halleck Black Powder Rifle Kit Mod.420lr With Monte Carlo Fancy Wood Stock. The Kit Includes A Second Monte Carlo Composite Stock For Field Use. The Rifle Is In Cal. 50, Set Up With 209 Primer Ignition But Has 2 Nipples For Percussion Caps. The Sights Are Fiber Optic And The Rifle Is Drilled And Tapped For A Leupold Scope Mount. The Rifle Is New In The Box And The Price Is $510.00 Plus $20.00 For Shipping. The Kit Also Includes 10 Cal.50 Sabots Plus All The Tools & Instruction Manual Plus A Hard Case.

This ain't no fire sale... Just some things that I do not shoot.


----------



## oklahomawatrfwlr (Jan 31, 2005)

HAHAHA go get a life gooseboy!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Militant_Tiger said:


> Fill a brother in.


Come on then, who is this gooseboy fellow?


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Unsure if this is what is wanted? 
http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976686429.htm
boito 12 gauge o/u
Price: $225.00 
Description: this is great bird gun for the money,it is in 70%and very tight 
Good Luck 
jP


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

jp, do you know what it means by only availible to ga members only? Can anyone buy off of this web site?

That seems like a really cheap price for a O/U.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

any one can buy but id imagine u would need an account to buy off the site. the email for that gun is [email protected]. ask him, i bet he knows


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Anyone is able to buy from this site. As noted, contact the seller to verify the firearm is available. You need to go thru an FFL to recieve this in. This site has some very reasonable deals at times. And most sellers will allow a 3 day inspection period in the deal.


----------

